# Brazo Robot Imitador



## Ludanc (Nov 14, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Como proyecto de fin de ciclo en mi case de control nos han asignado la tarea de crear un brazo robot que imite los movimientos de otro, el robot en cuestión seria bastante simple (solo 2 articulaciones) y tendria que quedar como un modulo con 2 brazos, uno que moveria yo y el otro que lo imitaría.

Lo único que tengo para empezar es la idea de poner potenciometros en las 2 articulaciones (base y codo) de ambos robots y para el movimmiento del segundo unos motores en esos lugares que funcione con engranes.

No se si está clara la idea, quería ayuda con el circuito comparador (y con lo demás tambien XD), es la primera vez que voy a contruir un robot y nose como empezar.

Les agradesco de antemano.


----------



## thenot (Nov 14, 2010)

La idea la tienes... 
ahora solo busca información de como sensar el estado de un potenciometro con un pic o microcontrolador  (adc) y lo siguiente es como mover un servomotor y tienes todo.

Saludos!

-----
pensando hasta podrias hacerlo con un 555 y un servomotor...


----------



## Ludanc (Nov 14, 2010)

Bueno si me pudieran ayudar en esos 2 aspectos seria genial, supongo que probare suerte en google.


----------



## thenot (Nov 14, 2010)

En el buscador del foro también encontraras bastante buena información, ya sabes que buscar, cuando tengas algo posteas, y si lo necesitas te ayudamos 

Saludos!


----------

